# show me your 10"+ Rhoms



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

Show me your 10"+ rhoms and state what kind and from what river please


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

Come on lazy people!


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

i know very little of its origen (other than shark aquarium)


----------



## MPower (Jan 29, 2003)

Heres a pic I took earlier this year.
Pic


----------



## InSinUAsian (Jan 3, 2003)

~Dj


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

Why is it a moved to buy and sell?


----------



## khuzhong (Apr 11, 2003)

yeah.. why is this in the buy and sell? lol..


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

aaaaaaa this is not a buy or sell item? WTF?


----------



## x-J-x (Nov 28, 2002)

He was looking for something to do...come on people throw him a bone


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

you've seen this one...

10" jet black rhom


----------



## bigb1 (Jul 8, 2003)

Some bad ass Fish!!


----------



## JesseD (Mar 26, 2003)

nice rhoms guys


----------



## mantis (May 16, 2003)

JesseD said:


> nice rhoms guys


 any more?


----------



## kane (Jul 9, 2003)

Some awesome looking rhom's cant wait for mine to get 10"+.










kane


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

14 inches. As for locale, I don't know, he won't tell me.

















7.5" Xingu


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Serrapygo said:


> As for locale, I don't know, he won't tell me.











Don't you just hate it when they do that


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

i have a 10" alabama black snake







lmao


----------



## marcc420 (Jun 14, 2003)




----------



## metallica101019 (Jan 15, 2003)

10" rhom

pic was taken in oct 2002 NOT IN MY TANK! i cant seem to get a good pic of him in my tank! hope you like it!

Phil


----------



## JesseD (Mar 26, 2003)

cool. more and more pics keep getting added.

i really like seeing all the different variants of rhoms


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Here is a picture of Metallica101019's rhom....he used to be mine.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Cool pics 'n' fish, everyone









Has anyone objections if I were to add a couple of those pics in PFury's Species Reference Galleries??? (see *here*)


----------



## metallica101019 (Jan 15, 2003)




----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

Sweet fish . damn


----------



## tinyteeth (Mar 12, 2003)

nice rhoms everyone. i have yet to see a rhom that is jet black.


----------



## metallica101019 (Jan 15, 2003)

mine is jet black now i have black sand black backround and never turn the lights on but i cant get a good pic of them


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

damn jeff and nick bad ass fish.














sorry to hear you sold your jeff


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

Judazzz said:


> Cool pics 'n' fish, everyone
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Not at all.



> damn jeff and nick bad ass fish. sorry to hear you sold your jeff


Thanks Pack.


----------



## oburi (Jul 11, 2003)

Rhoms are really sweet fish, they look so evil and when they get big the look just plain scary. Nice pics! i wanted one but ended up getting screwed by an lfs









oburi


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

hey weres donh?? ..he also has an awesome rhom.. :smile:


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

new pic of my rhom in his new tank....


----------

